# White (clear) serving?



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

How do you guys get white halo to go completely clear?  I can get it to where I can see the string underneath but the serving still has a white\cloudy tint to it. I wax the string before I serve it and then I use little Jon's serving clarifier, and I still can't get it to go completely clear. Is there something else I need to do in order for it to go completely clear?

Thanks for the help,
Glen


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*clear*

funny I was playing with some hallo white yesterday, compareing it to polly serving. and it was clear as can be. even with out putting anything on it was useing a bearpaw server from BCY


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I serve it just like any other color and it comes out pretty clear. After one application of the little jon clarifier it's clear.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you still have a white shade to it or is the serving completely transparent? 

I can get mine pretty clear to where I can see the strings colors but I still have a white shade over the whole serving. I have seen some serving where people have gotten it to go completely transparent where you can't even tell that it was white serving. 

I always thought they were using white halo, or are they using something else?


----------



## tyguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I often use white 2x and 3D. I can get it to go clear, and when it's not clear it's because it's not under high enough tension. I'm not as experienced with Halo, but see what happens when you tighten up that serving more, and more, and more. Just don't break things 
Good luck.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

I feel the same,under enough tension it will turn clear without anything added to it.


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

I put a lot of tension on mine and it still tends to have that white look to it.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

I just tried to do some serving and I put it under a lot of tension and that seemed to clear it up a little more. It seems like depending on what color string I'm serving I get more cloudy serving. Like last night I served over red and black and it went clear but it was pretty cloudy. I just served over orange and silver and it's almost completely transparent, but I still have just a little cloudy look to it. It also seems that once I let it sit for a while it gets a little more cloudy. I'm using a beiter heavy winder and I have that thing super tight when I'm serving the white.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*clear serving*



X-Shooter-GB said:


> I just tried to do some serving and I put it under a lot of tension and that seemed to clear it up a little more. It seems like depending on what color string I'm serving I get more cloudy serving. Like last night I served over red and black and it went clear but it was pretty cloudy. I just served over orange and silver and it's almost completely transparent, but I still have just a little cloudy look to it. It also seems that once I let it sit for a while it gets a little more cloudy. I'm using a beiter heavy winder and I have that thing super tight when I'm serving the white.


I just did a set with flo. orange and royal blue, with white halo. I am using the beiter winder also. I set the winder to 8.5 lbs and the servings turned out perfect. I used a clarifier after i was done, and it made no difference in clarity at all.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

How do you know how many lbs you set the server to?


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*scale*



X-Shooter-GB said:


> How do you know how many lbs you set the server to?


with a small fishing scale. Tie a loop in the serving, hook to the scale and pull. adjust the tension where you want it.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_60605____SearchResults


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh ok, I will have to try that. So for the clear you set it at 8.5lbs?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I do mine at 6lbs. I also use liquid lok under it.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

60X said:


> I do mine at 6lbs. I also use liquid lok under it.


That doesn't hurt the string material?

I just built a string with the flame color and white serving. I put quite a bit of wax underneath and served under a lot of tension and it's really transparent. So Hopefully I got it now.:smile: 

Thanks for all of the help,
Glen


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*wax*



X-Shooter-GB said:


> That doesn't hurt the string material?
> 
> I just built a string with the flame color and white serving. I put quite a bit of wax underneath and served under a lot of tension and it's really transparent. So Hopefully I got it now.:smile:
> 
> ...


to much wax under the serving, can cause the serving to slip. the liquid lok will not hurt the string at all.


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

thunderhead said:


> to much wax under the serving, can cause the serving to slip. the liquid lok will not hurt the string at all.


Oh ok I didn't think of that. Ok I will do the liquid lok on my cables.

Thanks for the help,
Glen


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Where can I buy the Liquid Loc?


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

You can by liquid lock from brownell or lancaster archery..yes I would not put wax on your strings and cables then serve over it.


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the Liquid Lock info Omen.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*check out the flo green halo*

If you look closly you can see the twists under that also...Not as good as the white, but still looks pretty cool in the sunlight


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

That's pretty cool. When I have done flo yellow it actually turns pretty clear also, to where you can see the strands underneath it.


----------



## minndroptine (Jan 11, 2008)

*More tension*



X-Shooter-GB said:


> How do you guys get white halo to go completely clear? I can get it to where I can see the string underneath but the serving still has a white\cloudy tint to it. I wax the string before I serve it and then I use little Jon's serving clarifier, and I still can't get it to go completely clear. Is there something else I need to do in order for it to go completely clear?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Glen


The tighter the better.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

To tight and your peep will spin like a top though!


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Is there some rule of thumb to go by for serving tightness? The closest thing I can figure out is when you roll your serving device over the string, it should ALMOST hang at a 90 degree angle to the string and not flip on over to hang underneath. But at the same time the string should not roll or twist from the weight of the winder.

I hope that makes sense, it does in my little pea brain.

Also, how much liquid loc does a person use on servings and where? The start, end, both, everywhere?


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I use the Beiter xtra heavy serving tool....so the hanging at 90deg. will not work....(to much weight). This is how I know how tight to serve. Take a piece of tape and fold it over the string and stick it to it's self. Then crank up the poundage on your string. Next get your serving started and start rotating the serving tool. If the tape is moving more then a quarter of a turn while serving you need to back off the tension some and unwind what you already done and start over. Hope this helps!


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Bow pro said:


> I use the Beiter xtra heavy serving tool....so the hanging at 90deg. will not work....(to much weight). This is how I know how tight to serve. Take a piece of tape and fold it over the string and stick it to it's self. Then crank up the poundage on your string. Next get your serving started and start rotating the serving tool. If the tape is moving more then a quarter of a turn while serving you need to back off the tension some and unwind what you already done and start over. Hope this helps!



+1 
I do the same, except instead of tape I use a piece of string material doubled over and left in between color bundles. It's been workin for me


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bow pro said:


> I use the Beiter xtra heavy serving tool....so the hanging at 90deg. will not work....(to much weight). This is how I know how tight to serve. Take a piece of tape and fold it over the string and stick it to it's self. Then crank up the poundage on your string. Next get your serving started and start rotating the serving tool. If the tape is moving more then a quarter of a turn while serving you need to back off the tension some and unwind what you already done and start over. Hope this helps!





smokin x's said:


> +1
> I do the same, except instead of tape I use a piece of string material doubled over and left in between color bundles. It's been workin for me


That's exactly what I wanted to know, thanks.

Anybody have an answer for using liquid loc? Is it even necessary? Do you only use it with certain types of serving?


----------



## minndroptine (Jan 11, 2008)

*peep*



Bow pro said:


> To tight and your peep will spin like a top though!


Depends on who built the strings. BCY Bear Paw set at about 8lbs gets mine clear no milking white look...


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been using the Lquidloc for about 6 weeks now. Ex-Wolverine turned me on to it. I use it on all of the serving....clear or not. It will not hurt the string because thats what it is made for. I put several drops were I want to serve and rub it in with my fingers then serve. You can buy it at Lancaster supply. I think it was around 8 or 10 bucks.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Gunner7800 said:


> Anybody have an answer for using liquid loc? Is it even necessary? Do you only use it with certain types of serving?


Necessary? No. 
Does it help? Well it can't hurt! :wink:

I only use it with Halo serving and usually a drop or two anywhere that is to be served does the trick. Just spread the couple drops around a little to cover the whole serving area. 
As far as I know you can use it with any type of serving :thumbs_up


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bow pro said:


> I have been using the Lquidloc for about 6 weeks now. Ex-Wolverine turned me on to it. I use it on all of the serving....clear or not. It will not hurt the string because thats what it is made for. I put several drops were I want to serve and rub it in with my fingers then serve. You can buy it at Lancaster supply. I think it was around 8 or 10 bucks.





smokin x's said:


> Necessary? No.
> Does it help? Well it can't hurt! :wink:
> 
> I only use it with Halo serving and usually a drop or two anywhere that is to be served does the trick. Just spread the couple drops around a little to cover the whole serving area.
> As far as I know you can use it with any type of serving :thumbs_up


Thanks folks, appreciate it.


----------

